# snoods for pet SP to keep ears clean when eating



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the long ears on our SP kids but hate when they get their wet food in the tips. Any ideas where to purchase snoods on line? We have no shows near us in the near future or I would shop there.
Any other ideas??


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In the meantime... there may be something around your house you could use. I've seen snoods made from the sleeves of an old sweater.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

like Countryboy said, sweater sleeves work great. 
I had an old one I was going to toss, and I chopping the sleeves off (and in half) and voila - four snoods! 

I've not take a picture of Piper wearing it and I'm currently at work, but I can show you sometime this weekend if you're curious


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I used to top of socks on my toys


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I use a covered hairband and just tie back her ears with it (using the hair hanging down below the leather). It looks like a cute pony tail. It comes off as soon as she has finished eating (with raw, that is like 1 minute max! LOL).


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

nifty said:


> I use a covered hairband and just tie back her ears with it (using the hair hanging down below the leather). It looks like a cute pony tail. It comes off as soon as she has finished eating (with raw, that is like 1 minute max! LOL).


This is easiest. Just be careful that you don't trap part of the leather under the band or you can cut off circulation to the tip of the ear leather. Generally when just pulling the ears up while eating it isn't that big of a deal because they won't be up long enough to matter. 


I'm pretty lucky and Hazel just doesn't get her ears in her mouth when eating. Sometimes she will, but not enough that I bother to tie them back.


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Etsy has some really adorable snoods! 

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=dog snood


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

itzmeigh said:


> This is easiest. Just be careful that you don't trap part of the leather under the band or you can cut off circulation to the tip of the ear leather. Generally when just pulling the ears up while eating it isn't that big of a deal because they won't be up long enough to matter.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty lucky and Hazel just doesn't get her ears in her mouth when eating. Sometimes she will, but not enough that I bother to tie them back.



I also use the Terry bands to hold up the ears for a minute while eating, but I agree, once the ear feather gets to a certain length it mostly stays out of the food. Right now I only have to tie Timi's back for a day or two after a bath when they are extra fluffy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We use a sleeve cut off a sweatshirt..................also the legs from old leggings .............


----------



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

*thank you all*

I have used the covered hairbands (scrunchies) but she just shakes them off . She drags her ears in the food - even though she scarfs it down and then it dries there and gets smelly.

It is strange as our Odie has ears the same length, eats the same food and yet never has this problem. We have a narrow lip water bowl so that is not a concern - only the food and I think she does it when she is licking all the sides of the bowl after the food is mainly gone.

I will definitely try the sleeves first.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

3sps, here are two photos of Dulcie with the covered hairbands I use. They are not scrunchies but the regular covered pony tail holders. Dulcie has about 2+ inches of hair that falls below her ear leather and that is what I catch up in the hair band (not the leather itself). It is simple and quick and she can't really shake it off easily. Immediately after she has finished eating, she comes to me to have me take it off and I remove it and massage her ears for a few moments. It is a nice little ritual and also keeps her ears out of her food! Good luck either with these or with the sleeves!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Snoods work great - especially for raw feeders and dog's ears are long! 
If you haven't found what you were looking for, here's my website page- you can contact me and I'll let you know what are already made and what fabric choices you may have.
Desert Reef Poodles - Soft Collars


----------

